
“This app is for rich people. [Not for] poor countries like India and Spain.” - ttepasse
http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/snapchat-evan-spiegel-only-for-rich-people-anthony-pompliano-1202028526/
======
icebraining
Frankly, and I ask this as a citizen of Spain's poorer neighbor, even if he
did, so what? Should he have said "resource constrained countries" or
"countries with negative cashflow situation"? Or should he care on an ethical
basis whether people in those countries use Snapchat or not?

He's right. We're fucking poor and so we make for lousy consumers.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuEQixrBKCc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuEQixrBKCc)

------
Justin_K
An article predicated on hearsay... Not really much substance.

